# WARNING*might be shocking.



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I gasped out loud when I saw this. Driving a horse, gone VERY bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0xnKnUOndI&NR=1


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

oh god :shock: hope he was alright after!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well as posted in the text of the video, I think the guy was kicked in the face/head but only would have been nicked. Assume this because the hat did come off as the hoof got close.

There is no way that this guy would have gotten kicked in the head directly because he would have no been walking away from it.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

The kickee posts several times in the comments; apparently the horse was a 3 y.o. imported from the Netherlands and had some basic driving training. This was the first time they tried to drive him with another horse, possibly the carriage bumped his hocks and set him off. Scary stuff.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww I feel bad for the people and the horses!


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

OUCH!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't now about you guys but it's given me a whole new view on driving. What seemed to be a safer sport than most has showed me differently. I can't imagine what would have happened to the fellow who was hit, had it been a draft who did the same thing :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've seen that before- whew...he must've gotten the lights knocked outta him. :shock: Talk about ouch!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I don't now about you guys but it's given me a whole new view on driving. What seemed to be a safer sport than most has showed me differently. I can't imagine what would have happened to the fellow who was hit, had it been a draft who did the same thing :?


I used to think so too before I got in to a breed that is actually used heavily for driving. Since then I've heard about several incidents of severe injury and even two deaths (one from a flipped carriage, and another where a man was thrown from his sjees and landed on a post in the field...not pretty). A runner I met at a keuring 4 years ago was run over when a young stallion he was working with spooked. He still works with horses, but he was over a year recovering and has to walk with a stick. Needless to say, I have a healthy respect for the dangers now, though I would still like to learn!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

woh, that gotta hurt !!  

Ow and look at this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSycmR80kOA&NR=1


and this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXHOMWadofM&feature=related

the second movie you can hear two guys talking, they are dutch and they say, 

* guy one He is going to tap the horse with the stick

* guy two yes I think so too

* Guy two hello, what the ***

* Guy one He is *** stoned man

Edited by PoptartShop- (removed inappropriate language)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dapy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXHOMWadofM&feature=related
> 
> the second movie you can hear two guys talking, they are dutch and they say,
> 
> ...


Oh good lord...I've seen that video. Now I have a translation to go with it, thanks. I never could figure what the heck he was thinking.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Sara said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXHOMWadofM&feature=related
> ...


No problem, I thought, maybe then they will understand why he was doing weird


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

In the first video the guy definatly survives.. I saw it on animal planet A few weeks ago.. The man actually jumped from, the carrige and was not kicked out, though it looks like it the horse's hoof barely toughed his face.. 

I though he was dead for sure !!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, that was wild!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its amazing the reach they have when they want to get your attention. 
I saw Craig Cameron get kicked in the leg at our state expo last week. He then went on to say if a horse really wants to get you there aren't a lot of safe zones. Those vids of the men with the stick and brander were both caused by stupidity.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

There sure are some stupid people out there. I bet that guy learned his lesson. And if not, I hope he gets it worse next time.
(The dutch video)


----------

